# 

## msiuel

Dostalem niedawno pismo z zakladu wodociagow informujace mnie ,ze odprowadzam deszczowke do kanalizacjii ....mieszkam  w tym domku dopiero trzy lata .Stan orurowania nie jest moim wymyslem ,tylko poprzedniego wlasciciela i z tego co sie dowiedzialem ,to maja niestety racje...  :cry:  W jaki sposob powinno wygladac odprowadzenie wody deszczowej??Prosze o wasze porady .

----------


## Wciornastek

Też, dostałam takie pismo. Szukałam odpowiedzi na Forum i wniosek jeden "Twoja deszczówka, Twój problem". Ale serio masz dwa rozwiązania:
1) rozprowadzasz wodę po działce, można metodą domową tj. rury z dziurkami lub są specjalne systemy np. firmy Wawin z Buku
2) masz kanalizację deszczową w drodze tj. wykonujesz do niej przyłącze z Twoich rynien, ale najpierw dostajesz warunki przyłącza, robisz projekt, wykonawstwo i odbiór (tak. jak w przypadku przyłączy innych mediów)

I jeszcze jedno gdy robisz przyłącze do kan. deszczowej to trzeba wiedzieć kto jest jej właścicielem wodociągi czy zarząd dróg.

----------


## Jerzysio

Przeczytaj uważnie pismo : jeżeli odprowadzasz do kanału ściekowego, to musisz się odłączyć, jeżeli do kanału ogólnospławnego to próbuj zalegalizować stan istniejący.
Pozdro
J

----------


## msiuel

Dzieki za odpowiedzi.Zadzwonilem do wodociagow i okazalo sie,ze sprawdzaja teraz co jakis czas tego typu podlaczenia za pomoca kamery, lub "metody dymowej".  :ohmy:  ....Mam jeszcze pytanie na czym polega ta metoda "domowa" rozprowadzenia  wody deszczowej?....

----------


## Jerzysio

...możesz np. wykopać 2-3 studnie chłonne do których podłączysz rynny, wodę opadową możesz używać do podlewania ogródka lub stosujesz systemy rozsączające ( ( np. podziemne złoża żwiru do których wprowadzasz rury drenarskie ). ewentualnie inne tego typu wynalazki...
Pozdro
J

----------


## tel.604-553-189

Chcemy przedstawić Państwu nową możliwość odprowadzania wody deszczowej z rynien spadowych. 
Jak wszyscy wiemy kałuże na podwórku potrafią utrudnić codzienne funkcjonowanie a zwłaszcza przy nasilonych opadach deszczowych. Są one skutkiem złego odpływu wody deszczowej lub braku takiego rozwiązania. 
W związku z pojawieniem się alternatywnego rozwiązania dla dotychczas stosowanych urządzeń (konwencjonalnego układu rurociągów wód opadowych) pragniemy przedstawić ofertę współpracy z naszą firmą w dziedzinie doradztwa, montażu oraz sprzedaży nowoczesnych urządzeń typu AZURA.
Charakterystyka systemu.
Podstawową funkcją systemu Azura jest gospodarka odpływu wód
deszczowych z powierzchni utwardzonych.
Przykładowe możliwości wykorzystania:
&middot;woda jest zbierana w układy Azura podczas opadu deszczu, po czym zostaje odprowadzona poprzez wsiąkanie w otaczający grunt,
&middot;układy Azura stosuje się jako rozwiązania alternatywne wobec konwencjonalnego układu rurociągów, zapewnia to większą bezpośrednią powierzchnię przechowywania i wolniejszy odpływ wody np. do kanalizacji czy cieków wodnych.

Konstrukcja skrzynek rozsączających systemu Azura zaprojektowana jest pod kątem zachowania odporności na zniszczenia zarówno od obciążeń statycznych (przykrywający je grunt), jak i od obciążeń dynamicznych (ruch pojazdów).
System Azura charakteryzuje się wydajnością magazynowania rzędu 95% (w porównaniu do żwiru 30%). Z uwagi na sposób montażu system nadaje się do wielu zastosowań: na powierzchniach o dowolnej wielkości 
w konfiguracji szeregowej lub blokowej, w jednej lub kilku warstwach. System wytrzymuje obciążenia do 10t/m2, dzięki temu zakres jego zastosowań obejmuje parkingi ora ciągi komunikacyjne, po których odbywa się ruch kołowy.

Przed rozpoczęciem instalacji należy ocenić przydatność gruntu do rozsączania wody deszczowej.

Wymagane minimalne odległości od innych obiektów.

Dla dokładnego określenia minimalnych odległości od budynków i urządzeń należy uwzględnić rodzaj i głębokość podpiwniczenia oraz położenie wody gruntowej.
Minimalne odległości systemu do rozsączania:
&middot;	5 m od budynków mieszkalnych bez izolacji przeciwwilgociowej,
&middot;	2 m od budynków mieszkalnych z izolacją przeciwwilgociową,
&middot;	3 m od drzew,
&middot;	2 m od granicy działki, drogi publicznej lub chodnika przy ulicy,
&middot;	1,5 m od rurociągów gazowych i wodociągowych,
&middot;	0,8 m od kabli elektrycznych,
&middot;	0,5 m od kabli telekomunikacyjnych.

Warto również zwrócić uwagę, że bezpieczne odległości zależą w dużym stopniu od wodoprzepuszczalności gruntu i kierunku przepływu wód gruntowych..

Pozdrawiam Robert

----------


## Jerzysio

Robert

Wszystko OK, masz wiedzę i dobre chęci, czekamy na podpowiedzi, ale odpuść sobie te "formułki" - tutaj są żywi ludzie, którzy mają konkretne problemy i nie chcą "klepanek".  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam   :big grin: 

J

----------


## kroyena

Wrzucają gaż łzawiący (żartuję), świecę dymną do kanalizy deszczowej i patrzą kto otwiera okna, albo komu w wywietrznika kanalizy dym leci.

----------


## Jerzysio

...coś Ty, , kamery jak w TV na wysiegniku mają i podjeżdża rurką .....
J

----------


## msiuel

A w jaki sposob mozna wykonac instalacje z ta" podziurkowana" rura.Jezeli ja sie wkopuje to na jaka glebokosc.O czyms wiekszym na razie nia ma mowy,poniewaz mam za mala dzialke.

----------


## Tommco

Ja też chętniue bym się czegoś na ten temat dowiedział...pls

----------


## Jerzysio

Po prywatne porady - do Roberta ( namiary wyżej ).
Pozdro
J

----------


## bochyn

wiem ze to przestary wątek ale jestem ciekaw tej metody dymowej  :big grin: 
wie kto na czym ona polega? co do kamery to na jakiej zasadzie ona działa, idzie to oszukac puszczajac stykowo dwie rury (kanaliza plus deszczowka) mysle ze kamery zyly wodne wykrywaja ewentualnie rury jesli bede ze soba na styku to do konca nie bedzie wiadomo czy woda odchodzi w lewo do drenazu czy w prawo do kanalizy 
rura nr.1 - deszczowka
rura nr.2 - kanaliza

            1 2
            [][]
            [][]
            [][]
            [][]
drenaz  [][]  kanaliza
----------[][]---------

----------


## deszcz

wykorzystaj wodę deszczową dla domu i ogrodu.
Jeżeli nie wiesz jak to zrobić to zapraszam na moją strone www tam sie dowiesz jak można pozbyć sie tematu zalewania posesji.

----------


## tacim

temat stary jak świat ale mam pytanie skoro mam studnię na deszczówke i rynny będę tam podłączać to czy w ziemię warto dać rury takie jak do drenażu? Niby ma to sens bo jak nie będzie padać to coś tam może we razie co nalecieć ale co jest w czasie ciągłych dużych opadów czy przez otwory w tych rurach nie będzie woda ciekła gdzie chce i zamiast odwadniać będzie nawadniać ? A może dać rury zwykłe pełne.

----------


## harry_k

witam, mam pytanie odnosnie wody deszczowej i sasiadki. a mianowicie, twierdzi ze woda deszczowa z mojego dachu leci na jej dzialke i podcieka pod murek ktory dzieli nasze dzialki. moj dom stoi jakies 7m od granicy dzialek. pytanie jest takie: jak prawo reguluje takie kwestie.

----------


## lutek34

Witam
Mam pytanie czy można rurą drenarską odprowadzić deszczówkę z rynien do rowu przydrożnego przy drodze gminnej?

----------


## tacim

kurna ja już musze robić rury od rynien do kanalizy ale za ciorta nie wiem jak macie jakieś rady, poradniki pdf cokolwiek???

----------


## deszcz

W sytuacji, w której nie ma możliwości wykorzystania wody deszczowej lub odprowadzenia jej do kanalizacji burzowej należy pomyśleć o jej rozsączaniu. 
Zastosowanie systemów rozsączających pozwala na dowolne zagospodarowanie powierzchni nad instalacją, ponieważ tunele wytrzymują długotrwałe obciążenie 3,5 t / m2.
Polecam tunele rozsączające !!! Jeden tunel rozsączający o pojemności 300 litrów, zastępuje około 800 kg żwiru lub 36 mb rury drenażowej !!  Zapoznaj się z ofertą http://www.deszcz.com.pl/www/02_r_t.htm

----------


## tacim

> W sytuacji, w której nie ma możliwości wykorzystania wody deszczowej lub odprowadzenia jej do kanalizacji burzowej należy pomyśleć o jej rozsączaniu. 
> Zastosowanie systemów rozsączających pozwala na dowolne zagospodarowanie powierzchni nad instalacją, ponieważ tunele wytrzymują długotrwałe obciążenie 3,5 t / m2.
> Polecam tunele rozsączające !!! Jeden tunel rozsączający o pojemności 300 litrów, zastępuje około 800 kg żwiru lub 36 mb rury drenażowej !!  Zapoznaj się z ofertą http://www.deszcz.com.pl/www/02_r_t.htm


No fajne tylko, że ja mam deszczówkę dać do miejskiego rurociągu  :smile:

----------


## fatim

Dzień dobry.
   Proszę o radę, a sprawa jest taka.
 Mieszkam w czterorodzinnym budynku,sąsiad przeciął rynne, która szła przez cały budynek,i teraz odpływ z ryny  jest puszczony na moje podwórko.
 Czy miał takie prawo i gdzie mogę sie udać,aby wyegzekwować zlikwidowanie tego.Mam ciągle błoto na podwórku.

----------


## tacim

Ala jak celowo czy przez przypadek co na to sąsiad ?

----------


## fatim

Zrobił to celowo,rozmowa z tym człowiekiem do niczego nie prowadzi,więc szukam jakiejś drogi oficjalnej,prawnej,
 ktora pomoże mi wyegzekwować na nim zdemontowanie tego i przywrocenie do poprzedniego stanu.

----------


## tacim

Jeżeli zrobił to celowo to takie sprawy załatwia policja w zależności od wartości do 250 wykroczenie powyżej przestępstwo.

----------

